
Apple May Have Traced iPhone to Finder’s Address - chaostheory
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/04/dude-apple/
======
yish
Interesting tidbit. Gizmodo didn't buy the device, only paid for exclusivity.
Don't want to be a couch lawyer like so many others but wondering if that is
meaningful to the possible case against them.

